

GM Puts the Brakes on $370 Million Chevy Volt Plug-in Hybrid Engine Factory - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/gm-puts-volt-engine-factory-plant-on-hold-plug-in-hybrid.php

======
mikeyur
I think using 'pulls the plug on' would've made a slightly more comedic title.

~~~
pchristensen
Slightly more? This guy should lose his Headline Writers Guild membership card
for passing that up.

------
mdasen
GM is having trouble meeting payroll (or will be soon). They need to conserve
cash. I'm not happy that they've put this plant on hold and do expect a delay
of at least a few months for the Volt because of it, but I can understand why
they're doing it. They're trying to control their burn rate (of cash). We
really need credit markets to free up. Banks need to lend again.

~~~
anamax
> They're trying to control their burn rate (of cash). We really need credit
> markets to free up. Banks need to lend again.

You seem to be assuming that lending to GM makes sense.

Can GM repay new loans?

~~~
elviejo
He probably means that we need banks to start lending again, to give _car
credits_ not a direct loan to GM.

In the past year their sales are down ~40% for comparison Toyota's are down
~30%

------
bigbang
GM should put a brake on itself and save my tax money.

